# Sticky  Sony Bravia V-Series KDL-40V4100 40-Inch 1080p LCD HDTV



## Reviews Bot

*Sony Bravia V-Series KDL-40V4100 40-Inch 1080p LCD HDTV*

*Description:*
Ready for HD done the Sony way? Sony's KDL-40V4100 brings 1080p picture quality home with amazing, Sony-exclusive features like the XMB (Xross Media Bar®) with 3D graphics, DMex capability so you can add functionality to your TV, and picture quality technologies like ACE (Advanced Contrast Enhancer) and BRAVIA Engine 2™. Add to that a sophisticated, piano black design, 24p capability so you can get the most out of the movies you watch on Blu-ray and DVD, 4 HDMI™ inputs along with three other HD-capable connections, and what you have is a television that can bring dreams to life.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Sony*EAN*0027242736559*Feature*16:9 Full HD 1080p Resolution (1920x1080p) LCD Panel
DMex ™ compatible; allows seamless feature upgrades
BRAVIA® Sync™ (HDMI-CEC)
Enhanced XMB™ with 3D graphics incl. TV Guide
HDMI™ x4, HD Component x2, PC Input*Item Height*4.4 inches*Item Length*25.5 inches*Item Width*38.9 inches*Label*Sony*Manufacturer*Sony*MPN*KDL-40V4100*Package Height*9.2 inches*Package Length*48.2 inches*Package Weight*56.4 pounds*Package Width*30.3 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*KDL-40V4100*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*TELEVISION*Publisher*Sony*SKU*KDL40V4100*Studio*Sony*Title*Sony Bravia V-Series KDL-40V4100 40-Inch 1080p LCD HDTV*UPC*027242736559*UPCList - UPCListElement*027242736559*Item Weight*45 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*KDL-40V4100*Model*KDL-40V4100*Color*Black*Warranty*1 year limited*ReleaseDate*2008-05-01


----------

